# Frustrated New Member



## Troycedavid (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a new member. I have been reading and trying to educate myself on a number of issues that I believe many of you will be able to help me with through your personal experience.
i joined out of frustration from constantly getting ripped off from bogus bunk GH. 
Hope you guys can help. 
Thanks

46yr
5'11"
190
12-15% BF


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

You won't find GH here


----------



## brazey (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2014)

Lots a bad gh out there man. I have mostly stayed away from the stuff in the past.  Couple of good sources here man. Nice to have you


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Jun 11, 2014)

welcome


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel your pain, bro. Yes, there are some here.


----------



## joeybeanz (Jun 12, 2014)

GH too risky IMO esp online. Pm for basic info only


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 12, 2014)

GH is very risky. There are some good sources out there bro! Take a look around!


----------



## Riles (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## GOTGrowth (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

